# Rash what gives?



## climberjones (Jul 12, 2011)

Took down a black walnut today just like i have many many times before and my forearms broke out with a splotchy burning rash whats that about ?????


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 12, 2011)

Juglone

The roots of walnut trees produce a toxin called juglone, according to the Ohio State University Extension. While juglone is found throughout these trees, as well as in the wood itself, the root structure holds the chemical in very high concentrations. Juglone may be the culprit behind allergic reactions in humans exposed to walnut sawdust or wood chips.


Read more: Effects of Walnut Wood on Humans | eHow.com Effects of Walnut Wood on Humans | eHow.com


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 13, 2011)

I get it too. Be carefull with it. The sensitivity usually includes the respiratory tract as well as skin reaction, and reaction varys with the individual. It's more of an allergy than anything.

Treat it like a mild case of poison ivy, take a couple Benedryl, and it should fade.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## imagineero (Jul 15, 2011)

It builds up in your system over time too....

I never used to be allergic to silky oak (Grevillea robusta) but a lot of people are. I used to go in and cut them down when other tree workers were allergic to them, but I recently did a big one and had a bad reaction. Swelling, rash, itching, constricted throat, etc etc... ended up going to hospital and getting some drugs to deal with it. I won't be doing any more silky oaks though.

If it's just a rash, an immuno suppressant combined with an anti imflammatory/anti hystamine will see you through, but think twice before going after another black walnut. If you have any difficulty breathing, or even start to feel your throat is closing up then get to an emergency room quick smart, preferrably have someone drive you there. That kind of reaction can kill you.

Shaun


----------

